# Olympic - Fast Hide Flat Paint - Commercial Quality



## Joepro0000 (Jul 27, 2009)

Has anyone used this before? There going at 36 per 5 gal.

I need to buy about 11,000 sq ft worth to spray a deck. The deck has some type of panels acrylic and the metal joist bars and chords. Its an old building, and already was painting before. Now the owner wants to change the color of the deck to a tan, and I'm thinking of spraying it with 1 coat. The 5 gal bucket saids it covers about 400-450 sq ft.


----------



## AJGliebe (Jul 22, 2009)

You should probably buy better paint. Would you buy a gallon of paint for $7.20 then put it on your deck? Might even want to go with something made for decks. You do what you gotta do, but I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## Joepro0000 (Jul 27, 2009)

AJ,

Have you ever sprayed a deck before, and if so what material did you use?


----------



## ledgestonepainting (Mar 18, 2009)

Simple answer, nope! You will be back before the first frost.

Like others said, something (really anything) made for decks would be better. Is this something the HO is asking or telling you about?


----------



## Joepro0000 (Jul 27, 2009)

ledgestonepainting said:


> Simple answer, nope! You will be back before the first frost.
> 
> Like others said, something (really anything) made for decks would be better. Is this something the HO is asking or telling you about?


 
No I just saw it today, and was wondering if anyone had any feedback on it, thats all.


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

If you are looking to burn bridges then it will work fine. :jester:


----------



## ledgestonepainting (Mar 18, 2009)

If your used to a certain manufacturer (SW, BM ect.) I would suggest seeing what they have available for decks. Good time to get some experience with them.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Are you talking about an interior flat? or even an exterior flat, made for vertical surfaces? Do you have any idea what stress a deck coating needs to put up with? 
What is it going over? etc. etc. 
There are reasons others are suggesting using the right stuff for the right surface. That isn't it.


----------



## cande (Apr 24, 2008)

never put paint on a deck, go with a oil based stain. If you are shopping at lowes, get the olympic max toner. green can. Its decent.


----------



## Uncle Caulky (Jun 20, 2009)

Yea keep interior paint inside :whistling2:

Oh, and you mean 400-450 sq ft per gallon right? 

Anyways, tell us more about this deck. Is it really 11,000 sq ft?


----------



## DarthPainter (Jul 26, 2009)

It's actually good paint, especially at the price point, but don't use it on the deck. Find something a bit more suitable, or you'll end up regretting it.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

AJGliebe:blink:

ledgestonepainting:blink:

LOSTinDETAILS:blink:

BrushJockey:blink:

Sorry Fellas. Wrong deck. When is the last time you saw an eleven thousand SQ.FT. 'deck'? Just funnin ya.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

I had a 3 level clear redwood one that would be pushing a bunch . So yer the Joe pr000?


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

no no no, he is talking about a commercial roof deck. interior ceiling. but really, you are wondering if 7 buck a gallon paint is going to be good . . .


----------



## Metro M & L (Jul 21, 2009)

11000 / 350 sq ft = 31 call it 35 gallons or 7 fives

7x 40 crap paint = 280

7 x 120 for mid grade exterior paint = 840

You're trying to save about $560. Hopefully you're getting at least a buck a foot but even at half that I think the risks of having to SCRAPE AND PAINT THE WHOLE THING AGAIN far outweigh the 5-10% of your bid. And if you're getting more than a buck a foot this is a ridiculous question.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jul 21, 2009)

You might be better off if you bought a gallon of good paint and thinned it down 1 to 4 with water. That's $7 bucks a gallon too!:thumbup:


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

dryfall is the only way to go when doing these.


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

Trust me I knew what the OP was conveying. 

I was commenting on the watered down JUNK:yes:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

seems like a decent size job. Have you painted much before? Seems like a weird question outta harmony with the scope of the job you describe.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

nEighter said:


> dryfall is the only way to go when doing these.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Joepro0000 (Jul 27, 2009)

Its a commerical metal roof deck, not an exterior patio deck. The only problem is dryfall can not be mixed to the color they want it to be. I have painted decks before, but never one like this. There a metal joist bars, already primed and painted from whos knows when. Then the roof has some type of plastic paneling exposed.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

pics?


----------

